# Chances into LMDC



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

i have got 75 %(825 marks) in equivalence and 43%(473 marks) in entry test ...can i get into the college.....
guys i hve done O and A Levels but in the admission form its written matric marks ....so how to calculate my matric marks from my O Level grades........


----------



## Sidra (Aug 2, 2008)

why are you so obsessed with just LMDC? :S there are so many better colleges than that.


----------



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

i am also applying to Sharif medical college ......but i hve heard LMDC is a better private college ............


----------



## studentofmed (Sep 12, 2008)

the staff ain't all that great..or so i've heard. You'll need to have good contacts to really secure your chances of admission. rumor has it that lmdc was initially founded for the children of doctors whose kids weren't able to get into any gov colleges. can someone verify this?


----------



## < sara > (Mar 14, 2008)

hey.. i have a question.. can some one please tell me what we are supposed to do with the "Reference" section in the admission form? are we suppose to make the famous or important ppl we know write somethin bout us there? and who can it be?


----------



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

in preference section i hve written my uncle's preference who is deputy registrar in University of the punjab#wink and the other uncle who is a business man......#yes
i think the fees verifies this which is 525000 only rich people can afford it.......


----------



## coolblue_one (Aug 7, 2008)

lmdc is a good college when you compare it to other private colleges in lahore


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

the best pvt college is cmh in lahore 
n ya i also dnt know tht wt is meant by references? to just write names of some inportant close relatives????


----------



## < sara > (Mar 14, 2008)

so according to you chickoos WE write in the reference section? not the people who are referring us??


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

ive left tht space blank i had no idea wt to do wd dat


----------



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

guys...if i dun get in LMDC locally so can i try for a foreign seat......then wht abt my UHS entry test..i hve given it locally....can i also give the test as an overseas paki.......does KE and AIMC has seats 4 overseas pakistanis.......
Man really worried ....help me out......mastahriz,fareeha,sara,taimur all all u guys there...........i just had a dreadful and horrible dream last night


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

yes they have do apply there their sets hve been increased also


----------



## farhatrehman8 (Aug 18, 2008)

Are you sure that they have overseas seats. I think they only have foreign seats... if these Govt Colleges have overseas seats please kindly inform me. and also what is the process of applying on these overseas seats.......


----------



## < sara > (Mar 14, 2008)

nope.. they do hav overseas seats.. i mpretty sure.. u hav to meeet this guy.. mr. asim at LMDC.. he will guide u on wat to do and how to do it..


----------



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

well...tomorrow is the day of da list .....hope who ever has applied gets in


----------



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

did any 1 went to check the list......


----------



## so_soon (Jun 18, 2008)

is it supposed to be on the internet or at the college?
i really dont feel like two hours to get there and back just to find out when they could just put it on their site.


----------



## maira (Oct 6, 2008)

its on the college notice board n i guess they wont upload it on the internet:S


----------



## Wardah (Oct 3, 2008)

My name is in the merit list. Yay! Interview will b on the 19th..


----------



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

wardah wht was ur final Fsc marks after entry test.............


----------



## farhatrehman8 (Aug 18, 2008)

Hey Fareeha
Can I stil apply on overseas seats since the list is out and also what is tution fee for this seat?

Sorry my question was to sara..........


----------



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

for locals the fees is 525000 rupees ...but for overseas its higher than this


----------



## farhatrehman8 (Aug 18, 2008)

Do u think I can still apply on overseas seat?


----------



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

wht is ur equivalence.....


----------



## Savage (Sep 16, 2008)

they displayed the list today but after 1 pm they took it off...
ppl shud check tmrw fur admsn wether they got into lmdc or not...

I dun think they will be updating their site so go n check ur name in lmdc


----------



## so_soon (Jun 18, 2008)

aaaaaagh. it takes forever to get there. imagine driving all the way and then not even finding you name on the list. that is going to suck.


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

my name isnt there its a just wt to say now, we contated that mr asad acnt department n he sd u can even apply for forgn seat even if u have any relative out we want just dolllars n there on the list in a name of my class fellow who had arks 745 in fsc i dun know wt to do now


----------



## farhatrehman8 (Aug 18, 2008)

how much money are we required to pay for foreign seat in lmdc?


----------



## maira (Oct 6, 2008)

fareeha wht are ur mcat n fsc marks??


----------



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

if some1 goes can any 1 check whether i m on the list or nt....my application no is 0564 and name muhammed amir


----------



## so_soon (Jun 18, 2008)

Fareeha said:


> my name isnt there its a just wt to say now, we contated that mr asad acnt department n he sd u can even apply for forgn seat even if u have any relative out we want just dolllars n there on the list in a name of my class fellow who had arks 745 in fsc i dun know wt to do now


 
i had so much more than 747!! argh. and my names not on it either. i just called them and they said its not. fareeha yours was higher too wasnt it? i think thats why they took the list off the internet. because people see other ppl with lower marks on the list and cause a commotion, like we would if the list was in front of us. oh well, good riddance to bad rubbish. who wants to go to a school that has such a bad rep anyway.


----------



## Savage (Sep 16, 2008)

so_soon...


which no. did u call to get ur result???
i called 6582202, n the guy said call after 2.
i wanna know my resultttttt

oeee i got a called for interview, did n e 1 else get a call???.... i still dun knw my merit no. 
wuhooo!!!


----------



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

can any1 check if i got in guys.....please


----------



## so_soon (Jun 18, 2008)

savage they called you themselves?
what were your fsc marks?
i asked the clerk what the merit was and he said 80% and i said thats what i had so then why am i not on the list. and then hes starting gibbering on about how he doesnt know what the merit it, the merit is above 80%. im like if youre telling me you dont know what the merit is, why are you saying its above 80? what the hell is wrong with those people.


----------



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

it is surely nt above 80 %...i think he had lied to u so_soon..it shud be between 65 -75 %


----------



## so_soon (Jun 18, 2008)

whyyyyyyyy is this happening. its just ridiculous. i know he was lying because he said 80, and im like great, thats exactly what i have. then he changes his mind and says no, its above 80. and then he says that he cant say, they dont tell him what the merit is. 

this sort of thing happened to my friend who applied to shifa. she had the highest you can possibly get after a levels and after that she got 63% in the entry test and they didnt call her for the interview. she called them because someone with 19% had been called for the interview and they just said, sorry we're not allowed to discuss our admission criteria.


----------



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

man this is really frustrating......ppl wid higher marks cant get in ...why ????


----------



## Savage (Sep 16, 2008)

ppl wid higher marks did get a call for interview. All my friends got it they had above 80 percent. they applied for mbbs.

I had 825 i.e 75%(a level conversion) in fsc.... I applied for BDS.
I called LMDC and fortunately they answered . I asked him my merit no. he said tht there is NO merit list for now. We;ve just short listed the candidates for interview. For BDS there are around 100+ short listed of which 50 will be selected.

For MBBS i heard the short listed candidates are even greater


----------



## so_soon (Jun 18, 2008)

Fareeha said:


> there on the list in a name of my class fellow who had arks 745 in fsc i dun know wt to do now


apparently its not just people with above 80 who got called in. and my a level and o level equivilencies put together are higher than 80. but obviously i cant blame anyone who got it for defending it, who wants to drag down the name of their prospective college. i guess its a good thing. they already got sued and javed asghar was told they wont be getting another forgiveness for corruption. so it would suck to go there and 3 years later find out youre enrolled in a college which isnt recognized anymore, as what happened to islamabad medical and dental not too long ago. its probably a blessing in disguise. good thing i already got in somewhere else. its just the principle of the thing that bothers me.


----------



## farhatrehman8 (Aug 18, 2008)

LMDC is all about the money and so are all of the other private collleges in Pakistan except Shifa and Fatima Memrial. I called LMDC today and asked if I can still apply on foreign seat. they said yes I can apply but tution is $17,500 for this first year and 13,500 for each of the other years. IIMC was also forcing students to get admission on foreign seat rather than regular so they can make more money. Pakistan is such a crupt country that they are all about money....


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

same they said me this clg is not worth going trust me they dnt even know hw they made our aggregate they say its 45percent of entry test n 65 percent for fsc according to tht my marks are above 81 percent


----------



## so_soon (Jun 18, 2008)

thats 110 %. they dont even know basic math. the clerk is just making stuff up the get people to stop bugging him.


----------



## < sara > (Mar 14, 2008)

hey for those who are called in the interview.. any idea wat they are gna ask???


----------



## farhatrehman8 (Aug 18, 2008)

did you get an interview?


----------



## < sara > (Mar 14, 2008)

they just calld me to come and meet mr asad.. wat about u?


----------



## farhatrehman8 (Aug 18, 2008)

no i did not apply there


----------



## qwerty (Oct 13, 2008)

Does anybody have any idea about the commencement of LMDC's session?


----------



## farhatrehman8 (Aug 18, 2008)

what are your fsc marks sara and did you apply on overseas seat or a regulr?


----------



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

i too didnt get in .........i m applying for an overseas seat..i hve 825 equivalence do i stand a chance to enter into private or government colleges like KE,AIMC,LMDC


----------



## so_soon (Jun 18, 2008)

its too late for that in government and even if it wasnt too late, this year the merit was higher than that for lahore.


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

chickoos u appleied in sharif ?


----------



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

i m going to apply there...is shariff college approved by WHO......
the people in LMDC told if u want get in pay 55 lakhs for 5 years in one go u'll get admission here....man wht is dis goin on in pakistan ...each and every man is after money........

Sara wht happened,did u go to LMDC and wht they said to u.....they surely hve asked u to give money to get in easily #yes


----------



## so_soon (Jun 18, 2008)

someone in lmdc actually said that to you? who?
the interviews havent started yet have they?


----------



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

i got to know through sources


----------



## Savage (Sep 16, 2008)

lolz an even easier way is just goto LMDC. Wht i heard is

tell them i want to make a donation around 10 lakh plus. shud be b/w 10 to 20lakh. and ur admsn is confirmed. But u still have to pay the yearly fee.


----------



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

gud to know tht


----------



## so_soon (Jun 18, 2008)

i wouldnt go by "sources" because every "source" says something different. 
and you just said "the people at lmdc told" which means it was someone from the school itself, something very different from just hearing it from a "source".


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

call mr asad n apply for foreign seat he by him self openly say we want dollars #growl 
n ya am too worried to know chickoos that if smdc is with who here the list for who i mean on net is of 2007


----------



## < sara > (Mar 14, 2008)

they told me to submit 14 lakh something.. ($17,500 -dats AMERICAL DOLLARS) and i will hav a seat... LOL

my parents sed... they wud rather send me to america where its $12,000 and a better degree... sooooo still considering.. wat do u guys think i shud do??


----------



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

man they too told me da same thing............i would probably go to UK if i want to pay this amount and get a better quality education rather than giving these greedy monster da money....inshallah Allah will show me da rite path


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

< sara > said:


> my parents sed... they wud rather send me to america where its $12,000 and a better degree... sooooo still considering.. wat do u guys think i shud do??



it would be around 12,000 for undergrad. Getting a medical degree from the US however, would still include the extra 4 years of med school after undergrad and those 4 years would be waaaaay more than 12 grand/year.

any college that's just going to let you pay your way in seems pretty sketchy. i'd be worried about what type of nonsense they might try to pull after a year or so. if you've been offered admission at any other medical college i'd say take it. if not, at the end of the day a seat is still a seat...


----------



## < sara > (Mar 14, 2008)

yeah inshAllah... i hope i get in somwhere chickoos.. all this is not... cool


----------



## so_soon (Jun 18, 2008)

what they do after that is fail you and tell you to pay up 30-50 thousand rupees for resits/supplementary exams. and the way theyre going, who knows, maybe theyll even get discredited by pmdc. where would everyone go then, after spending all their time and money? its not like it hasnt happened before.


----------



## maira (Oct 6, 2008)

any of u took interview at lmc?how did it go?mine was weird she asked me whts the impact of wind on the life of people n who was the greek god for wind:S NOW WHAT WAS THT:x


----------



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

for which seat u applied.....and wht was ur equivalence marks after entry test


----------



## Savage (Sep 16, 2008)

When will the final list will be up/?/


----------



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

dun know


----------



## < sara > (Mar 14, 2008)

medgrunt... yeah i know.. med school in da states is wayyyyy tooo long... yeah thats wat im gna do... give the entrance tests for sme other colleges... and then if nowhere... i will see wat happens with LMDC... but yeah.. LMDC has a really bad reputation at the moment :S


----------



## Wardah (Oct 3, 2008)

I found my interview the weirdEST of all =P. She asked me ' from where did u buy this dress? You are lookin very pretty.' I told her that i bought it frm bareeze . Then she askd me the meaning of my name n i replied dat it means pink coloured flowerz. Then she asked me to tel the names of some pink flowerz ? Lol i did.. Dn knw with each of my answer, she giggled which made me little cnfused. She asked me abt my father n then y i didnt get in qmc as my father is a doctor n is the health department incharge of bwp divisn. Many other silly questions. Lol.
List will be displayed on 27th oct. Looking forward to it =)


----------



## Savage (Sep 16, 2008)

did ne 1 get a call today??? one my friend got a call and he got admsn in mbbs


----------



## qwerty (Oct 13, 2008)

i got in lmdc  did anyone else get in?


----------



## jimmypage23 (Oct 21, 2008)

what r your fsc or equivalence marks qwerty?


----------

